
Is Kate Tempest a Poet? - DrNuke
https://poeticnopoetry.wordpress.com/2020/01/12/is-kate-tempest-a-poet/
======
arbol
It's funny that an article questioning literary vocation contains such poor
grammar.

~~~
DrNuke
Yeah, language is dynamic and shaped by use everywhere, especially the global
English these days.

